# Does trotting put on muscle?



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Trotting IMO the one of the best ways to build muscle! When I was eventing, trot work was 90% of our work. Builds great topline, and develops your horse's fitness and stamina.

But it must be quality trot work (not suggesting you would do otherwise :wink What I mean by that is it must be active and sustained. I would do 20 mins to half an hour of 'long trot' work out on the trails. I would push my horses to trot at the biggest trot they can sustain before cantering and then maintain that for the full workout session. It is very hard work for them, if you are doing this correctly, they will probably try and canter as it is easier for them, but keep them to a trot.

Good workout session for the human too, it is very energy consuming! Before you get to the full twenty minutes, start with smaller bursts and give a couple of minutes rest. Over a period of a few weeks, build your horses fitness up to a point where they are able to last the distance. If this is something you are just starting to do, you will need to condition them to be able to sustain the work to avoid tendon/ligament/muscle damage.

Whole lotta fun too!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Sarahver is right about sustained trotting - uphill is even better. It will also get you in shape. Just remember to take it easy at first and work up to long trots over a period of time or you can actually do damage to those muscles rather then build them.

Most QH types will grow until then are ~5ish but can build muscle at any age.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds great.... looks like we have our trail plan in place for today


----------



## brackabrack (Feb 27, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Sarahver is right about sustained trotting - uphill is even better. It will also get you in shape. Just remember to take it easy at first and work up to long trots over a period of time or you can actually do damage to those muscles rather then build them.
> 
> Most QH types will grow until then are ~5ish but can build muscle at any age.



I read this in my 'Horse&Rider' magazine
""When riding uphill, lean forward slightly with your bottom out of the saddle. Hill work is good for horses so try keep yours working straight and working deep into stretched contact. Avoid trotting up hills as this is said to put a strain on the horses sacroiliac joint. The sacroiliac joint is the junction between the horses spine and sacrum and the pelvis at the ilium. Its buried under the heavy gluteal muscles on top of the horses rump, lying just off the midline on both sides, problems in this area are common so take precautions to prevent injury"

Hope this helps with your muscle building  dont want to cause injury!! xx


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Trotting also helps get fat hay-filled horses slim down. My old BOs were endurance riders and would go on 10 mile trotting rides. Their Arabians were the scrawniest, leanest little things. I went with on one once and my abs were killing me. Granted, I had to stop after about 7 miles because I rolled my ankle and couldn't post anymore on the jackhammer of a horse.. (I was using one of their saddles that I thought had long enough stirrups. no sir, it did not.)


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I love trotting while riding trails..we have alot of land where I live and my sister and I have trails all through the woods..one favorite to do long trotting is through planted pines..soo pretty..anyway, it is really good excerise too and you get a workout from it too...

not sure what anyone else thinks but IMO a hrose usually is pretty filled out by like 5 or so..they really boom between four and five to me..it's when they stop growing up and start growing out..but that's just me..I wouldn't mind hearing what everyone else has to say though..more to think about..


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Most QH types will grow until then are ~5ish but can build muscle at any age.


a ha! I didn't read this post until I had sent mine..kinda makes me happy..


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Trotting IMO the one of the best ways to build muscle! When I was eventing, trot work was 90% of our work. Builds great topline, and develops your horse's fitness and stamina.
> 
> But it must be quality trot work (not suggesting you would do otherwise :wink What I mean by that is it must be active and sustained. I would do 20 mins to half an hour of 'long trot' work out on the trails. I would push my horses to trot at the biggest trot they can sustain before cantering and then maintain that for the full workout session. It is very hard work for them, if you are doing this correctly, they will probably try and canter as it is easier for them, but keep them to a trot.
> 
> ...


Great post Sarah! Just to add - make sure that while you are doing this quality trot work, that you are asking the horses back to round up into your seat.  Then, will the horse be utalizing his/her body correctly, to build the correct muscles.

Lifting their back is a very slight movement, but when you get it, your horse will feel like he/she is moving in that lofty, big gait - because the domino pieces have been put together properly, to create the ripple effect. *if that makes sense*


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^True story. Agreed with iride too.

Brack - I was under the impression that uphill trot work when done in moderate quantities is beneficial if ridden correctly? 

Or was this article talking about if ridden incorrectly/excessively up hills?


----------



## brackabrack (Feb 27, 2011)

Its an article about hacking/trail rides.. I quoted the entire thing it had about 'riding uphill'.. It does say 'it is said' but i thought i would mention it anyway just incase!! Just so people are aware of the _potential_ injuries. Im a leisure rider, usually doing road work trails/hacks for charity with older horses, so building muscle is all new to me. i just thought id give it a mention


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

No worries, I was just curious. 

Hill work is great, when done properly. Of course it is ridden slightly differently to riding on the flat and you must take precaution when on an incline (or decline) to prevent injuries but I wouldn't necessarily avoid using hills in your regular trotting routine. You just alter the way you ride accordingly :wink:


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

sarahver said:


> ^^True story. Agreed with iride too.
> 
> Brack - I was under the impression that uphill trot work when done in moderate quantities is beneficial if ridden correctly?
> 
> Or was this article talking about if ridden incorrectly/excessively up hills?


I read the article too, and from how it said 'avoid trotting up hills' it seemed to imply that you shouldn't do it full stop. However, I agree with you, it should be fine in moderation - I'm no scientist though.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey, I ain't gonna tell the author they got it wrong, perhaps it is ME who needs to do more reading!


----------

